# OmegaPharma



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

This new lab is getting bad reviews lately. In an attempt to scam even more people, they are now going on forums to try to promote their fake gear. BEWARE.


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

Please post 1 link of a bad review of mine and I'll leave. Oh wait there isn't any.


----------



## OmegaPharma (Jul 5, 2017)

And thanks for the 25th reply so I can post 

Your friends here will all tell you how fire my gear is soon


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

Hey look. There is the scammer now.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 5, 2017)

No one is going to buy your gear


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 5, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> And thanks for the 25th reply so I can post
> 
> Your friends here will all tell you how fire my gear is soon


Fire? The pip is that bad? Good golly, take a chem class man.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2017)

Any douche**** that calls his gear fire should be cockslapped


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 5, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Any douche**** that calls his gear fire should be cockslapped


Rumor is...he likes liquid protein so Im sure he has experience with getting cockslapped.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 5, 2017)

This thread is going to be #1 on Google for "OmegaPharma Reivew" results. You're doing good work here men.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm just here for the comments


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 5, 2017)

Fire up the popcorn...


----------



## Solomc (Jul 5, 2017)

I spit da hot fire


----------



## Maijah (Jul 5, 2017)

Fire gear yo........(giant back hand)


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 5, 2017)

Nothing will ever be as fire as that 20w-50 "synthol" I sterilized with everclear.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 5, 2017)

OmegaPharma said:


> And thanks for the 25th reply so I can post
> 
> Your friends here will all tell you how fire my gear is soon



Listen bro see how these guys are talking ? What makes you think that anyone on here will buy gear from some dude trying to promote it ? That's a really far shot man. Are you the guy that walks around in the gym promoting it also , I already see you got a red mark on ya not sure you'll make it vary much longer just give up ! Your.only making yourself look like a desperate junkie , you also put your name in stone on this forum we know who you are so please save us all some time and yourself !!!...... Just stop NO ONE here will or even care to buy your Apple juice ...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 5, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Listen bro see how these guys are talking ? What makes you think that anyone on here will buy gear from some dude trying to promote it ? That's a really far shot man. Are you the guy that walks around in the gym promoting it also , I already see you got a red mark on ya not sure you'll make it vary much longer just give up ! Your.only making yourself look like a desperate junkie , you also put your name in stone on this forum we know who you are so please save us all some time and yourself !!!...... Just stop NO ONE here will or even care to buy your Apple juice ...



The sad thing is that I'm sure some new guys saw his post and actually did buy from him. We just don't see it


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jul 6, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> The sad thing is that I'm sure some new guys saw his post and actually did buy from him. We just don't see it



You know ECKS ! I thought the same thing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2017)

How we supposed to take the op cereal?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 6, 2017)

LMAO! I may change it to a buff poop


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> How we supposed to take the op cereal?



U have new email, texts, instagrams, facebook and tweets to check.


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2017)

BigSweatyPoop said:


> LMAO! I may change it to a buff poop



Why come all admins like to change yo name?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 6, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Any douche**** that calls his gear fire should be cockslapped



Anybody that calls their gear gear ought to be buttrammed by a 14 inch black cock


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> Why come all admins like to change yo name?



Humor is the backbone of UG.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> Why come all admins like to change yo name?


Just lucky, I guess lol


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 6, 2017)

BigSweatyPoop said:


> Just lucky, I guess lol



Bigsweatypoop is admin. Admin is bigsweatypoop.


----------

